# What dog is the most beautiful?



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

We're considering these breeds and already own an energetic pitt mix.






















We can't make up our minds!


----------



## Overthemoon (Mar 2, 2010)

Considering I love wolves, I am biased towards the first.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2010)

I will have to say, whichever you find at your local animal shelter.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I will have to say, whichever you find at your local animal shelter.



That's the first thing we've thought of. But for us that wouldn't be the best choice right now.

Shelters over here are very different from the ones in the US. Animals find new homes in no time (especially young dogs) and shelters therefore have very little choice.
Animals that can't be placed in a home stay in the shelter, are walked and get medical care untill they die a natural death.
We'd have to import a dog from spain/turkey/greece to get one from the shelter. But the breeds that are common there wouldn't fit in...
And we wouldn't get the chance to meet the dog or see how Charlie reacts to him.

Also; we have never had a pup (all of our dogs were second hand  )from the nest and we think it would be best to take in a young dog so he will be able to adapt to our cats & chickens. 
Pretty much all dogs from the shelter aren't used to living with cats.
Our current dog (dominant female) would be more accepting towards a pup. She needs a male that is big, strong and stable.
Bringing an adult male to our home would probably result in a big fight after a few days...
 :wink: We still have well over a year to orientate ourselves. When it comes to taking in another pet, we always like to take our time.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 2, 2010)

That's really exciting, picking a new pet!  Will he be inside/outside?  Consider shedding...  That would be my biggest issue.  All of my dogs are inside... so I would go with the American Bulldog... Wolves have a tendancy to roam...they need a special kind of home and care...  Lot's to think about!!  Good luck!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think they are all beautiful, but if I was getting one I would go with the bulldog. Or maybe a boxer. But that just me.


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

I have always wanted to get a wolf... youi have no idea


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> That's really exciting, picking a new pet!  Will he be inside/outside?  Consider shedding...  That would be my biggest issue.  All of my dogs are inside... so I would go with the American Bulldog... Wolves have a tendancy to roam...they need a special kind of home and care...  Lot's to think about!!  Good luck!



The dogs will be able to go outside in the garden whenever they please.
Shedding isn't an issue; with 1 dog and 4 cats already we have to clean the house twice daily anyway.
Out of these breeds the Tosa sheds the most; although it's not that bad anyway when they're on a raw diet...
The wolf isn't an actual wolf; it's a fairly new breed, a mix between a wolf and german shepard


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2010)

the one least likely to eat your furniture.

really, look into temprement.  a lot of husky type dogs do horridly when left alone...


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, Carebear, my last Tosa ran strait through my new (1 inch thick) wooden fence cause he wanted to go visit the neighbours.
When I came back home there was a big round hole from where he had walked through  

We based our choices on character and all breeds are as suitable for us. DH is home most of the time, and will take the dogs with him when possible. They won't ever be alone for more than 2 to 3 hours; and not on a regular base.
They'll get plenty of attention and excercise; so I'm confident they'll enjoy laying on the sofa more than eating it


----------



## Chay (Mar 2, 2010)

You've already had a Tosa and the Bulldog is probably going to be very similair to Charlie in a lot of ways. I would go with either the wolf hybrid or the Akita. Or you could always get one of each and have a dog to go with every cat. lol


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, my, we have 4 cats and another one in the planning for next year... 5 dogs would be a bit to much


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 2, 2010)

have you considered a Shiba Inu? we dont have one but its one of hubbys favorites.. they hardly shed from what im told


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a Shiba, hard to train because they can be defiant. The wolf/Shepard mix I think would shed a ton. I have a Shepard and they have 2 coats and I have NEVER seen a dog shed as much at this one. I can imagine that a wolf would shed alot. Good luck with your choice, it is going to be tough! They are all going to be cutie pies.


----------



## pops1 (Mar 2, 2010)

All dogs with minds of their own ,you will have to be great at obedience training to get the best out of any of those breeds but since l love German shepherds , the wolf/German shepherd breed would be my choice.


----------

